# My little fluff monster



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

It has been a while since i posted Dexter pictures so I thought I'd show a few cuties!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

those are some seriously gorgeous pictures!!!!!!!!
SO SO SO CUTE!! I just want to cuddle him...he is gorgeous.
the second pic is great!


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

and a couple more!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww! killing me with cuteness!!! that paw one is so sweet! I LOVE COCKAPOOS!!! 
and the wet one....as if to say...I know I am wet, and a little dirty, but please can we cuddle.


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

one last cute picture!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous Dexter!....your photos are fab (of both of them!) x


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful pics! 5 more days wait for us..these pics are making me more and more excited!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

omg what a beautiful bundle of fluff.... how old is Dexter now? xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Dexter is gorgeous ...I Bet he turns many a head :love-eyes: :love-eyes: :love-eyes:

xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow dexter is absolutely gorgeous!! Sooooo cute and what lovely pictures you have taken too. You have my two fav types of dogs in the world..how wonderful!!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Great pictures, and fabulous dogs xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

B e a u t i f u l ! ! ! Also the other little chap is such a honey!


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely comments  Dexter is now 6 and a half months old - Still growing as well - I'll be posting photos next week as he is having a haircut at the weekend! 

Mollie is also a cute Beagle I know but man is she stubborn! the difference between their personalities is amazing - Mollie = moody teenager whereas Dexter = just happy to be there!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bless, he is really lovely, the first picture of your beagle it looks like she's thinking 'yes? what do you want?'! great pics.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

What a gorgeous face. I bet you have a hard time say no to that face and he knows it lol


----------



## ROCKAPE (Sep 2, 2012)

What a beautiful dog


----------

